# Partition verschwunden (Notebook Qosmio G50)



## Spelmann (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe immer gehofft zu diesem Problem nie was schreiben zu müssen. Jetzt ist es doch passiert.
Als ich meinen Rechner heute hochfuhr, klickerte die Festplatte verdächtig. Und siehe da, eine komplette Partition ist nicht auffindbar. (Enthält alles, was so zu Eigene Dateien zählt.).
Zwei weitere Partitionen (C und F) sind vorhanden und ich habe auch Zugriff.
In der Datenträgerverwaltung steht bei der betreffenden Partition unter Volume nur ein HD Icon ohne Bezeichnung.
Dateisystem ist auch ohne Eintrag.
Bei Status steht: Fehlerfrei(EISA-Konfiguration)

Einzige Änderung in den letzten 3 Tagen: Ich habe den Akku rausgenommen, da ich den Rechner derzeit ausschließlich Stationär verwende. Ich fahre den Rechner aber Abends runter. Einen Stromausfall hatten wir meines Wissens nicht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt am besten als erstes versuchen sollte?

Vielen Dank


----------



## fluessig (7. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es komfortablere Tools gibt, aber ich verwende in solchen Fällen testdisk. Ich denke folgende Seite hat glaub ich eine brauchbare Anleitung zur Verwendung des Tools click.

Viel Erfolg
fluessig


----------



## Spelmann (7. Februar 2009)

*Hi fluessig,*
bin schon einen Schritt weiter. Es ist gar keine Partition defekt, sondern eine ganze Festplatte. Hab inzwischen im Datenblatt zum Rechner gesehen, daß im Notbook zwei Platten verbaut sind.
Nun wollte ich mit Knoppix von USB mal schauen was geht. Startet aber nicht vollständig. Irgendwann habe ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit zwei Pinguinen. Ab da kann ich nur via Reset abschalten.

Ich verstehe auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich, was ich mit testdisk machen soll.
Die Ergebnisse sind für mich recht kryptisch, und für die englische Dokumentation reichts bei mir nicht mit der Anglophilie.
Möglicherweise ist testdisk bei Komplettausfall einer Platte auch gar nicht das richtige Werkzeug?


----------



## Spelmann (7. Februar 2009)

Ohne Witz,
hab die Platte ausgebaut. Mit dem Finger ein paar Mal leicht gegengeklopft. Mit meiner Liebsten drei mal drauf gepustet (Man weiß ja nie  )
Wieder eingebaut. Funktioniert.


----------



## fluessig (7. Februar 2009)

Testdisk ist nur ein Tool, wenn wie angenommen nur die Partitionstabelle defekt ist. Aber es ist leider nicht so einfach, dafür kann man wirklich viel damit machen.

Aber du hattest ja Glück im Unglück. Jetzt heisst es schnell die Daten woanders sichern - externe Festplatte zum Beispiel, damit du falls der Defekt zurück kommt die Daten nicht verlierst.


----------



## Spelmann (7. Februar 2009)

Klar. Die ganze Sache hat mir einen riesen Schreck versetzt. Inzwischen habe ich fast alles gesichert. Ich hab gerade mal zum Thema Raid-Systeme recherchiert. Ist fällig.
Dir vielen Dank, und ein schönes Wochenende


----------

